# Carving stool from stump WITHOUT a chainsaw



## coalcracker (Feb 22, 2019)

I have a sycamore stump about 20" high, 18" diameter that has been drying in my basement for over a year, and is ready to use. I've made some small- and medium-sized wood tables and projects mostly with power tools, but I'm a complete woodcarving novice.

I'd like to create a simple stool with an indented top (for butts) and tapered sides down the the floor, starting the taper ~5" from the top and end with a circle ~12" diameter at the bottom.

Most stump carving videos I've perused seem to start by debulking with a chainsaw, but I worry this would be too aggressive AND I've never used a chainsaw 

I'll probably use an angle grinder +/- chisels to remove the bark. What should I use to carve the taper? Would this be a nightmare with hand chisels? Any specific tool recommendations? Thx!


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

One of the reasons for removing some bulk with a chainsaw is to make the stool more moveable. You might also think about tapering in the opposite direction. The stool will be more stable if wider at the bottom. The recess in the seat can be carved with a chisel & mallet, but a bowl gouge might work better.


----------



## jacww (Aug 23, 2015)

Drawknife to remove the bark.

Carving hatchet and timber framing chisels to remove bulk and carve taper.

TonyC


----------



## DonS1959 (Feb 10, 2021)

> I have a sycamore stump about 20" high, 18" diameter that has been drying in my basement for over a year, and is ready to use. I ve made some small- and medium-sized wood tables and projects mostly with power tools, but I m a complete woodcarving novice.
> 
> I d like to create a simple stool with an indented top (for butts) and tapered sides down the the floor, starting the taper ~5" from the top and end with a circle ~12" diameter at the bottom.
> 
> ...


If you have never used a chainsaw they can be dangerous There is a tool you can put on your angle grinder that work pretty good for removing material quickly I have one but cannot remember what it is called it is a wheel that has cutting teeth on it I have used the one I have when i was making slabs for tables when my wife and I lived off grid in north eastern Arizona i cannot get to the one I have but I will look up the name of it and post it up for you


----------



## DonS1959 (Feb 10, 2021)

sorry the link i tried to attach did not work it is called a power carving attachment

AxPower 90mm Six Teeth Power Wood Carving Disc Wheel Milling Cutter Attachment for 16mm(5/8 inch) Aperture Angle Grinder with Protective Gloves (Arc Teeth)


----------



## coalcracker (Feb 22, 2019)

> sorry the link i tried to attach did not work it is called a power carving attachment
> 
> AxPower 90mm Six Teeth Power Wood Carving Disc Wheel Milling Cutter Attachment for 16mm(5/8 inch) Aperture Angle Grinder with Protective Gloves (Arc Teeth)
> 
> - DonS1959


This seems like it would work perfectly for my project! Might take me a while but I'll come back and post pics when it's al done. Thanks!


----------



## DonS1959 (Feb 10, 2021)

s


> sorry the link i tried to attach did not work it is called a power carving attachment
> 
> AxPower 90mm Six Teeth Power Wood Carving Disc Wheel Milling Cutter Attachment for 16mm(5/8 inch) Aperture Angle Grinder with Protective Gloves (Arc Teeth)
> 
> ...


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Please be careful as a chainsaw or carving disk are great at cutting wood and people. They make really nasty injuries.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

I recommend that you NOT get familiar with a chainsaw or angle grinder by starting this project! Cut up some firewood or strip the bark off the sycamore stump, but don't dive into this stool project without experience with the tools you choose.


----------



## DonS1959 (Feb 10, 2021)

> Please be careful as a chainsaw or carving disk are great at cutting wood and people. They make really nasty injuries.
> 
> - Redoak49


indeed they can


----------



## DonS1959 (Feb 10, 2021)

> I recommend that you NOT get familiar with a chainsaw or angle grinder by starting this project! Cut up some firewood or strip the bark off the sycamore stump, but don t dive into this stool project without experience with the tools you choose.
> 
> - Phil32


that is why I recommend to learn on something he does not care about and the more he practices with it the better
those angle grinder carving wheels work but they are dangerous just like any other power tool can be you have to have respect for them


----------



## coalcracker (Feb 22, 2019)

Thanks everyone for the tips. I've used and angle grinder with sanding disc in the past for bark stripping, but I've not used a cutting disc. After reading and watching a safety video with an angle grinder accident while "power carving," I'm not too excited about diving in. Will have to mull it over.

Another question for this project. If I want to taper down to a particular depth when removing wood, what's The best way to mark that depth around the perimeter of the log? I imagine scoring with a saw or chisel of some kind?


----------



## ArmyOfNobunaga (May 12, 2021)

Are you carving legs on your stump stool? Or are you just tapering it to the shape of an hour glass to remove weight?


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

You could use a sawzall with some long, coarse blades. There are pruning blades, and carbide tip blades. The blades are flexible for cutting gentle curves. You could use a long auger bit to drill through holes to insert the long saw blade and rough out the shape. Then draw knife and other tools for the fine work.


----------



## Wood_Scraps (Jan 31, 2021)

> Please be careful as a chainsaw or carving disk are great at cutting wood and people. They make really nasty injuries.
> 
> - Redoak49


Yep. Just ask Stumpy Nubs.


----------

